# Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi



## Perby (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade, wie ich bei meinem bevorstehenden Teichumbau so viel Teichwasser wie möglich zwischenlagern kann. Dazu möchte ich mir IBC´s besorgen. In einen sollen die Koi zwischenzeitlich einziehen.

Nun habe ich ein Angebot für gebrauchte Tanks bekommen. Darin war von der Müslifabrik Palmöl. Dieses ist nun in Resten noch in den Tanks. Muss ich die Tanks perfekt säubern oder ist das Pflanzenöl nicht schädlich für die Koi. Ich komme nicht in den Tanks hineingekletter oder hineingegriffen. Ich kann nur einen __ Wasserschlauch reinhalten.

Es soll nur eine vorübergehende Lösung während der Woche des Umbaus sein, nichts auf Dauer.
In der Regel ist Pflanzenöl nicht schädlich. Verkleben damit aber vielleicht die Kiemen?

Was empfehlt ihr mir?
Oder wie kann ich das Öl aus dem Tank entfernen?


Danke und viele Grüße aus Hamburg.


----------



## jenso (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

Hallo,
ob das Öl schädlich für die Fische ist weiß ich nicht. Aber wie willst du die Fische wieder aus dem Tank bekommen? So ein Tank ist mit einer Stichsäge im Nu aufgeschnitten. Dann kannst du ihn zwar nicht wieder verkaufen, dafür kommst du gut rein.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Perby (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

Ja, das stimmt. Der Tank, in dem die Fische einziehen sollen, wird auch so aufgeschnitten.
Aber die anderen Tanks, die nur zum Zwischenlagern der Wassers gedacht sind, will ich nicht aufschneiden. Die sollen hinterher wieder abgegeben werden. Beim Recyclinghof nehmen sie die Dinger nur kostenpflichtig entgegen.


----------



## underfrange (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*



Perby schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Der Tank, in dem die Fische einziehen sollen, wird auch so aufgeschnitten.
> Aber die anderen Tanks, die nur zum Zwischenlagern der Wassers gedacht sind, will ich nicht aufschneiden. Die sollen hinterher wieder abgegeben werden. Beim Recyclinghof nehmen sie die Dinger nur kostenpflichtig entgegen.



Ich denke das du deine IBC auch so wieder los wirst. Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen usw. verlangen Leute 60 Euro für einen IBC. Selbst den Aufgesägten wirst du los (Notfalls verschenken)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

Hi Perby,

wieso willst Du überhaupt einen Teil des Teichwasser über die Bauarbeiten zwischenlagern.. Die Brühe solltest Du in den Garten pumpen, dann sind auch alle Belastungen weg die sich im Wasser angesammelt haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Perby (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

Ich habe bisher gelesen, dass ich von dem "alten", aber eingefahrenen Wasser auf jeden Fall etwas wiederverwenden soll, um nicht alles mit sterilem Leitungswasser zu füllen. Nach dem Umbau soll der neue Teich gefüllt und sofort die Fische wider zugesetzt werden.:?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

Hi Perby,

das " altes Wasser einbringen" bringt nicht. 
Die Bakterien die ein Aquarium oder Teich für Fische überhaupt erst bewohnbar machen sind, da substratgebunden lebend, in den Filtermedien, im Bodengrund, an Pflanzen, im Mulm ect zu finden. Im Wasser sind die nur vereinzelt anzutreffen. 
Wenn Du dein Filter am Fischpool hängend weiterlaufen läßt und dann später dann mit den Fischen an den neuen Teich bringst ist der ebenfalls "eingefahren". - von da aus breiten sich die Bakterien dann auch wieder in den neuen Teich aus (die Bakterien im Filter reichen dann für den Altbestand am Fischen auch erst mal aus)
Die "Filter"bakterien würden im stehenden Wasser ohne Wasserzirkulation (Sauerstoff- und Nahrungsversorgung) im Tank auch höchstens ein paar Tage überleben (darum muß man ja auch Filter im Dauerbetrieb halten damit die Bakterien in den Filtermedien laufend versorgt werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Perby (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

OK. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Aber meine Frage, ob das Restöl schädlich für Kois ist, wurde noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

ein paar Pflanzenölreste im Wasser bringen die Fische nicht um, jedoch behindert ein großflächigerer Ölfilm an der Wasseroberfläche den Sauerstoffaustausch massiv (kleinere Ölflecken lassen sich übrigens mit saugfähigen Küchenpapier von der Wasseroberfläche abziehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ist Pflanzenöl schädlich für Koi*

Hi Frank,
wollte gerade was schreiben aber du hast ja schon fast alles schon toll beantwortet.
Mit Öl werte ich schon mal Futter auf, schädlich sollte es nur sein, wenn über die Oberfläche dann kein Luftaustausch mehr stattfinden kann.
Mit etwas milder Seifenlauge lässt sich das grobe gut ausspülen.
Wegen dem Teichwasser mach dir keine Gedanken, solange der Filter in der Übergangszeit weiter läuft sollte das reichen.
Füttern 2 Tage vorher einstellen. Du bekommst die Ausscheidungen schwer aus dem IBC.
Eine Belüftung ist sehr hilfreich, auch die Bakterien kommen gut mit weniger Futter aus aber kaum ohne O2.


----------

